# Infrared Portable Space Heaters?



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Anyone here had any experience with this type of heater?

I am looking for one to use in our motor home, so it only needs to heat about 200 square feet.

We use two 1500 W fan type ceramic, but I would like to reduce power consumption, plus I understand these are far superior in heating capability using less power.

There are portable furnaces out there, but they run $500. I'm looking for a much smaller option for occasional use to avoid running the rig's propane furnace (very noisy) on cold nights when electricity is available at campsites.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

I picked up a NOMA oil heater from CT and it works wonders, I haven't got the electricity bill yet though.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I looked at those JJ and saw one in a friend's office which worked really well.

Trouble is they get so hot and in a motor home, you want something you can shut off, set in the closet and hit the road, thus the search for infrared that cools instantly.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Ah yes, that would be a nice feature, although they are more directional than radient aren't they? I walk by those at Cosco all the time and think I'm getting hit in the face with something. Brings back not so found memories of my exploading paper shreader, which happened to come from there too.


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

1500W is your key figure there. I am really partial to the oil filled radiators. At about $100 they are fairly cheap and if you find one with a variable heat setting they run at 500, 1000 or 1500 Watts. If you can keep it low at 500 watts they're not too big an energy drain. I like them because they're silent. The advantage of a fan is that it throws the heat out quickly but I hate the noise.

I have used an infrared and they're pretty efficient. They run pretty hot though so be mindful of how near you place it to things.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

JumboJones said:


> I picked up a NOMA oil heater from CT and it works wonders, I haven't got the electricity bill yet though.


Got the electricity bill in yesterday, we used more electricity with that little heater going than with the central air conditioner and hot tub in the summer.  Guess what we're never using again!


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

SINC,
Not sure if this is what you are looking for or not:

Heaters,space heaters,heater,electric heaters,clairion home care products,

Radiating Infrared with 350/700w settings


----------



## medic03 (Aug 2, 2005)

Sinc, I had a radiant heater in my old apartment. It was safe (a very loud buzzer went off everytime it went off kilter) but it only gave heat directly in front. The one I had was a parabolic shape. If you were sitting in front of it you were warm but it didn't heat the room.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Radiant heaters heat you directly and fail to heat the air. So square or cubic foot area is irrelevant. 

The heat is felt directionally as mentioned above you must have the heating element aimed directly at you.

This is the type of heating is often found in curling or hockey rinks. The element glow red and your body feels the heat but the element doesn’t heat the surrounding air.

Hope this is helpful.


----------

